# Not eating



## Lindsey1420 (Jan 28, 2012)

Just within the last few days Jack hasnt been wanting to eat. Normally we say "eat" and he is all excited and sitting at the food bowl waiting for it. Now, after I get his food ready he walks away. I try to hand feed him and he looks away. I dont get it. Should I just let him skip the meal? He only eats in the morning than at dinner.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

If we feed Sam kibble he will only eat if he is hungry. It depends on how much exercise he gets. On a slow day he will refuse all food until the evening.

But, he will never refuse raw chicken or turkey wings. 1/4 chicken raw is his usual AM meal. I have read, though that weight bearing raw chicken bones should not be given as they may splinter. 
Not entirely sure if weight bearing chicken bones are that worrisome, I read this somewhere and decided not to test it.


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

I had heard that Vizslas are notorious for having eating issues prior to us getting our puppy and Pippa turned out to be a VERY picky eater. She often will graze at breakfast time and then will eat a full dinner. We feed her Taste of the Wild and they have 4 varieties. I buy a small bag of each and change it up daily. 

Just to be on the safe side, I would make sure Jack isn't showing any signs of not feeling well....like not going to the bathroom, drooling, lethargic, etc. If he is, then a trip to the vet is needed!


----------



## Lindsey1420 (Jan 28, 2012)

pippa31 said:


> I had heard that Vizslas are notorious for having eating issues prior to us getting our puppy and Pippa turned out to be a VERY picky eater. She often will graze at breakfast time and then will eat a full dinner. We feed her Taste of the Wild and they have 4 varieties. I buy a small bag of each and change it up daily.
> 
> Just to be on the safe side, I would make sure Jack isn't showing any signs of not feeling well....like not going to the bathroom, drooling, lethargic, etc. If he is, then a trip to the vet is needed!


Its funny you say to watch to see if he is not feeling well. About maybe 40mins after I started this thread Jack vomited all over the dinning room. I didnt see it happen because I was on the phone with the trainer I am about to use. I peek out of the room and saw something in his mouth. I thought he got into the toilet paper again. But when I got close I realized he had vomited. He has vomited before and it was clear and we realized it was the pills I got from the pet store I was giving him. Since I have stop giving them to him he has been great, except for the fact I have to go pick up his shadoobies as soon as he has them so he wont eat it. 
This vomit was yellow. Yellow as I thought it would have been pee if I had not know he had vomited. I cleaned it up and had him lay on the couch with me. How do I know if he doesnt feel good? I wish he could talk and tell me!!!


----------



## katicabogar86 (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm having issue with my puppy and eating as well. She seems to like a food for a few days and then sticks her nose up at it. I have her on Blue now and she wants very little to do with it, but goes insane when I'm eating and tries everything possible to get it( even though she's never had human food at ten wks old) Any tips on how to get her to stay on one food and to actually eat it?


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Why not try her on some raw meat. I bet you that she never turns her nose up at that  

I think some puppies/ dogs are a little too bright to want to eat dehydrated condensed kibble. You should see the way my boys cobble down there raw meat and then wash their bowls.


----------



## Lindsey1420 (Jan 28, 2012)

Jack started up eating again a little after I started this post. I think he just wasnt feeling good. He has just started the not eating thing again within the last couple of days, but only wont eat in the morning. Its been really hot here, so I'm thinking that is the issue right now. I talked to the vet about it. He said if he doesnt want to eat, he wont eat. He said that dogs can go like a week without eating, but need water every day! I just put Jacks bowel down and if he eats, he eats. If he doesnt it comes back up until dinner. 
However, he will he a treat or want to human food. I never given him human food, except watermelon, sweet potatoes, and green beans. Jack LOVES watermelon.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Lindsey1420 said:


> I just put Jacks bowel down and if he eats, he eats.


I hope it wasn't his bowel but his bowl!!!  ;D ;D ;D 

Sorry, couldn't resist! :


----------



## Lindsey1420 (Jan 28, 2012)

adrino said:


> Lindsey1420 said:
> 
> 
> > I just put Jacks bowel down and if he eats, he eats.
> ...



OMG!!!!!!! I'm laughing so hard I think I wet myself! Oops. Yes meant BOWL!!!!!!


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

When it's hot out, Jasper likes to skip his morning meal too. Also, when he was young, he often wouldn't be interested in breakfast or he would vomit.

If it's yellowish and sometimes even a little foamy, it's bile. Dogs produce it in anticipation of a meal, but it can make them feel a little icky. My vet said it's like when you (a human) just gets so, so hungry that it actually makes you feel like you're going to throw up and you don't want to eat, even though it will make you feel better. Only dogs actually do throw up the bile.

Jasper stopped doing that when he was somewhere between 8 and 12 months. I found the best way to deal with this was give him a little cottage cheese (couple of spoonfuls) at night right before bed, and/or a little bit in the morning before putting his kibble down. The morning serving was so yummy to him that he'd even it if his tummy was upset, and just that little bit in his stomach made his brain realize he was hungry, not ill.

But yeah, in this heat he probably just isn't interested in food. I'm usually not either! Too hot to chew!


----------



## katicabogar86 (Jul 4, 2012)

She does LOVE chicken and will just pick the chicken right out of her bowl, leaving the kibble behind - smart puppy  . I think it may be the weather too, it's been pretty hot/humid here lately . I think I'll try mixing in a little chicken and doing the fifteen minutes of the bowl down then take it up idea.


----------



## Cristina (Jul 2, 2012)

Reading through this I guess I have been very lucky so far, Beau is 13 weeks and eats ANYTHING put in from of him.....I have never seen food disappear so fast and I have owned Labs! I'm at the point of having to try and slow him down as he gives himself the hiccups when he has finished


----------



## dcjwlee (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm surprised to hear this many stories about picky eaters! I put golf balls and mini tennis balls in Penny's bowl to slow her down! She is on blue buffalo puppy chicken and brown rice. I plan on feeding her a 50/50 mix with adult food starting in about a month even though her poo is solid. My breeder actually told me to avoid kibble too high in protein, but I had someone else go buy the food and this is what they brought...


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Cristina,

Maybe iit is wirehaired Vizsla that are good eaters. Mine was like a vacuum cleaner when we got him, to the point he would almost choke.

I got him a bowl with lumps in it and it has really slowed him down. We also make him sit and wait a few seconds before releasing him - now he eats normally.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Brake-fast-ZX7082-15-Dog-Bowl/dp/B000PE30MQ

So pleased he will eat anything - it makes life so much easier.


----------



## Cristina (Jul 2, 2012)

hotmischief said:


> Cristina,
> 
> Maybe iit is wirehaired Vizsla that are good eaters. Mine was like a vacuum cleaner when we got him, to the point he would almost choke.
> 
> ...


Oh now that is great! Thanks Hotmischief! I think I will have to invest in one of them bowls, if I was to put anything in his bowl like a ball he would knowing my luck eat that too especially if it smelled of food. 

We do the sit and wait but he still gobbles it down like it is his last ever meal. I did wonder if it was because both dogs were fed in the same room? Do you feed yours together? 

Definitely agree though on the non fussy eater! ;D


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

[/quote]

We do the sit and wait but he still gobbles it down like it is his last ever meal. I did wonder if it was because both dogs were fed in the same room? Do you feed yours together? 

[/quote]

Sometimes we feed them together but because Boris is so greedy and our Dane so polite and submissive we feed Boris in his crate so Fergus can eat in peace. Because we want to get rid of the crate when he is about a year we are going to start feeding them together and Boris will learn not to touch Fergus's food. We are now at a point in his training when he knows to leave and wait,etc so it should be easy, but I do have to consider the older dog.

I have to say the bowl made a big idfference - not immediately, but gradually it was as if he realised he wasn't competing with other dogs in the pack.


----------



## Cristina (Jul 2, 2012)

I can understand that, our Lab also inhales his food (Beau is faster!) so they finish at the same time and swap bowls just in case someone has missed something, lol. There is never any nastiness between, Beau seems to understand that Ben's bowl is Bens. 

I have managed to find a brake fast bowl here in the UK and have ordered one, any improvement would be some thing as I don't want him risking having bloat from rushing his food.


----------

